# do i need phone line rental???



## babydays (27 Jun 2013)

Am coming up to renewal date with Eircom. Currently have - line rental, broadband and homephone.

But, we almost never use our home landline so want to get rid of it. 
Do we need a land-line for Sky tv or can I get rid of it altogether and switch provider for broadband (maybe to SKy) or am I missing something? 

We aren't in a fibre area - Dublin north.


----------



## gipimann (27 Jun 2013)

You need a landline for Sky broadband.


----------



## Leo (27 Jun 2013)

For DSL broadband, as gipimann says, you need a landline. However, Eircom are the most expensive providers of landlines. So take the opportunity to shop around!


----------



## babydays (27 Jun 2013)

tks for the replies. 

Discovered that I can't go with UPC as don't have fibre in our area. 

Can go with Sky but have to buy the sky talk part too. Sky will cost me E40 p/mth and Eircom is costing E50 per month. Still worth the changeover though. Can't see that sky do a TV, broadband and talk package though.


----------



## bren1916 (28 Jun 2013)

I was in the same predicament (Dublin North) a few years back and just went with Sky TV (55 per mth foer my package) and a wireless dongle (20 per mth) for broadband internet access - you can get cheaper dongles if you shop around.


----------



## babydays (29 Jun 2013)

bren1916, who is your provider for the dongle. 
Is it reliable? Can you watch, for example, playback TV on it? Is download time fast?

tks in advance


----------



## MrEarl (29 Jun 2013)

Hello,

Another question is - must you have a landline in order to have Eircom Phonewatch ?

I spoke with Eircom Phonewatch previously and they said I must have a landline from Eircom, which I simply could not believe so subsequently moved to another cheaper landline provider and the Phonewatch still works, so my question now is - must I have a landline at all, to have Eircom phonewatch ?

Many thanks

Mr. Earl.


----------



## nodo (30 Jun 2013)

Landline not necessary for Eircom Phonewatch.  Due to landline problems Eircom  have fitted my alarm system with a SIM card that works on the Mobile Phone System.  Quotation for this was € 150, but reduced to € 75 after a slight haggle.  No other cost for alarm calls made ( hopefully not too many ! ).


----------



## MrEarl (30 Jun 2013)

nodo said:


> Landline not necessary for Eircom Phonewatch.  Due to landline problems Eircom  have fitted my alarm system with a SIM card that works on the Mobile Phone System.  Quotation for this was € 150, but reduced to € 75 after a slight haggle.  No other cost for alarm calls made ( hopefully not too many ! ).



Hello,

Thank you for this information.  

Do you know if the alarm system sends a completely indendent "signal" to the Gardai or does it need a phone (landline / mobile) ?

Also, having had yours connected to a mobile, how do you keep it charged, does it actually make a phonecall or simply send a text message ?

Many thanks

Mr. Earl.


----------



## nodo (30 Jun 2013)

Hello Mr. Earl,  As I understand it , my alarm signal is sent by Mobile phone to the Eircom center in Dublin , who first try to contact me to see if it is a false alarm . If they cant contact me they then phone the keyholders to my property to see if they can check the premises . Only if the premises can not be checked do they then notify the Gardai.

A  SIM card was put into the alarm control box in my house. The control box is permanently connected to the mains.

I don't know if the alarm message is by a recorded voice call, or a text message. We have had one or two false alarms here, and I , or the Keyholders , are contacted within one or two minutes.

Hope this is of use to you.  Regards, Nodo.


----------



## demoivre (1 Jul 2013)

Vodafone Simply broadband doesn't require a land line.


----------



## bren1916 (4 Jul 2013)

Babydays, I use O2 and have to admit they're extremely reliable in my area.
Not sure about speeds for playback tv but any video clips/you tube speeds are fine.
I usually use it for music..


----------

